
OpenSUSE Leap 42.1 Becomes First Hybrid Distribution - boblmartens
https://news.opensuse.org/2015/11/04/opensuse-leap-42-1-becomes-first-hybrid-distro/
======
baldfat
OpenSUSE is my prefer Distro as it seems to get new but stable just right.

Also the MOST under used Linux tool out there is
[https://build.opensuse.org/](https://build.opensuse.org/) The openSUSE Build
Service is the public instance of the Open Build Service (OBS) used for
development of the openSUSE distribution and to offer packages from same
source for Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, SUSE Linux Enterprise and other
distributions.

